
Merg.io: API first code merge tool - MordodeMaru
http://merg.io/
======
psantosl
Probably you should explain why this is better than, let's say, just invoking
kdiff3 unattended ;-)

~~~
jesusmg
kdiff3 doesn't have semantic capabilities, AFAIK.

And I suppose you can invoke the API from anywhere, without depending on a
kdiff3 installed (or any other tool installed locally).

~~~
MordodeMaru
That’s it. Call it programatically from your machine regardless of having
anything installed.

------
jesusmg
It says C / Java will be supported. Any plans to support more languages in the
future?

~~~
MordodeMaru
Yeah more are coming. JSON/Js for example.

